# Sawyer's Favourite Music



## Serenity (Aug 16, 2007)

While I was at work today, my boyfriend took Sawyer for a little out-of-cage time (which I'm grateful for -- I'm always worried Sawyer isn't getting enough attention). While he was out, my boyfriend took this video of Sawyer enjoying some music... apparently we've discovered his favourite artist is 'Dragonforce'.


----------



## babybreau (May 19, 2008)

ha ha ha too cute!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

That is so cute, I had to watch it twice


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

What a cutie, I love how he was getting right into it  he is quite the little dancer!!


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

Very cute!!!

Peaches was headbanging while I was playing the video.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

LOL!! That was really cute, bless him.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

:rofl: That's adorable, i've never seen a tiel bop their head like that! How cute!


----------



## Boomberry (Jul 30, 2007)

Oh he is such a doll thats great I love it.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Head-banging!! :lol: That is cute, getting right in to it!


----------



## nic bike (Oct 21, 2007)

Wow there like the best band ever and herman li is just crazy talented!! and sawyer is so cute!!


----------

